# Unmarried life in Dubai



## aine2dublin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello lovely expats,

I am considering a move to Dubai/ Abi Dhabi in September this year to find a teaching job. I am fully qualified and with 4 years experience, so my first question is what salary should I expect? 

Secondly, I am coming over with my boyfriend who is looking for a sales job. Our main concern is that we are not married but we have been living together for a while now. We have no interest in getting married just for a piece of paper, but we want to live together in UAE. Friends of ours offered to get us a forged/fake marriage cert here before we go. Do you think this would be ok? Especially if I get my accommodation provided by the school, I would like him to live there too.
And if we really can't live there together, what are the policies on having visitors over, whether that be him, friends or family?

We are also open to living in a shared house with other people if that's a possibility over there? 

Much appreciate all the help. 

Aine


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Do not fake anything if you get found out you will both be in deep S*&t

Both of you keep your heads down and you will both be ok
No probs with family and friend coming over


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you do a bit of research on here, you will find very few teachers come here looking for work. They are recruited from home. That way, they get a much better package including an apartment usually. Also, coming out in September, when it's the start of the school year, doesn't really make sense.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...unmarried-couples-live-together-ok-dubai.html

Have a read of this recent thread, it may give you some answers???

jo xxx


----------

